# WTB Horseshoe Stakes



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I know this is a long shot but I need horseshoe stakes to go with my new found horseshoes, so I can play. if anyone has any they are willing to part with please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I don;t but I've seen many a galvanized pipe used in horseshoe pits.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, if I can't find any I will use that.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

Got a Home depot or Lowes Look in the concrete section and the have stakes (solid steel) for forms they do have holes drilled in them for nails but should work just fine 

Bigdog


----------

